# Hilo Oficial sobre OK PAY



## vigobay (7 Abr 2013)

*En mi opinión OK PAY es una opción mucho más completa que paypal, moneybookers y neteller compatible con algunas criptomonedas.*

Para los que no conozcan esta empresa me animo a abrir un hilo sobre sus sus servicios de "banca electrónica" con múltiples funciones que creo pueden ser muy útiles a los foreros burbujistas y más aficcionados a las criptomonedas que abundan por este foro. 

Banca por internet
Billetera digital
Posibilidad de ingresar directamente Bitcoins en dólares o euros a un cambio muy bueno. (Esto es la caña para los usuarios de Bitcoin)
Tarjeta de débito que se carga desde la billetera digital.
Cambio de divisas
Aceptación de 10 monedas electrónicas como ukash, etc..
Transferencias internacionales

Estoy convencido de que es una buena opción y que puede ser muy útil a muchos foreros.
Lógicamente como en todos estos sitios es necesario pasar unas verificaciones de identidad, domicilio, etc...

*Actualización 20-11-2013 15:00*

*OKpay vuelve a admitir ingresos directos desde nuestros wallets en Bitcoins así como comprarlos directamente sin pasar por un exchange eligiendo la divisa en que compras y vendes en función de las carteras que hayas creado previamente.*

Y la novedad es que también admite la criptomoneda del momento, *el Litecoin.*


*Para comprar LTC o BTC directamente desde okpay:*

1. Primero lógicamente has de tener saldo en cualquier divisa pero recomiendo dólares mejor para poder establecer comparaciones de precio al darle al boton de confirmar.

2. Entramos en nuestra cuenta de OKpay y vamos a la opción de retiros. Ahí elegimos BTC o LTC según queramos comprar BTC o LTC

3. Te sale una pantalla en la que eliges el wallet desde el que quieres hacer el pago, el número de BTC o LTC que deseas comprar y la dirección a donde las quieres enviar y le das a confirmar.

4. Aquí es donde te confirmará el precio al que te entrarían. Acabo de probar con Litecoin y me da un precio de compra de un 4% superior al de compra a través de BTC. Sale más a cuenta enviar dinero de okpay a BTC-e.com (2% de comisión en estos momentos) y comprar allí y luego volverlo a traer a okpay que es gratis. No te preocupes que sino te interesa el precio aún puedes volverte atrás.

5. De todos modos el que quiera no depender de un exchange esto es más seguro y además te da más velocidad de compra ya que no tienes que hacer el paso de enviar previamente la pasta a BTC-e.com que es rapidísimo.

*Para vender LTC o BTC y que te lo paguen en la cuenta de OKpay que quieras:*

1. Entras en tu panel de control de OKpay y eliges la opción de agregar dinero y seleccionas BTC o LTC

2. En este caso te aparecen ya los precios que te pagan por cada LTC o BTC en varias divisas y ahí decides que hacer y el botón para crear una dirección para la cartera en la que quieras recibirla (puedes crear una para dólares, otra para euros, etc...). Envías los LTC o BTC desde donde tu quieras a la dirección elegida.

3. En pocos minutos ya tienes la confirmación y el precio exacto al que te entró y en otro rato ya tienes la pasta ingresada en tu wallet.

Todo lo puedes hacer sin usar un exchange, desde tu wallet de ordenador a okpay y viceversa. Las comisiones son algo mayores pero la seguridad en principio mucho mayor.

De todos modos lo que puede variar son las comisiones y que en momentos de volatilidad sean mayores, así que hay que controlarlo en cada momento y también puede ocurrir como sucedió en Abril que en pleno crash por problemas legales dejaron de aceptar el ingreso de Bitcoins aunque si comprar.

*12-12-2013* Cierro el hilo porque falta de tiempo por razones profesionales no puedo estar al tanto de actualizar y conocer los cambios que van sucediendo, así que no me parece adecuado mantener un hilo abierto sino puedo asegurar que la información sea correcta. Por favor, si otro forero quiere abrir otro hilo se lo agradeceré


----------



## Rcn7 (7 Abr 2013)

Yo la acabo de abrir... solo me falta que me confirmen la vakidacion.


----------



## vigobay (7 Abr 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> "OKPAY Debit Card Terms and Conditions
> OKPAY Debit Cards Terms and Conditions
> 
> OKPAY debit cards are issued as joint product with the UWCFS company.
> ...



Gracias por el aporte porque no lo había visto!!!

Je,je... no te apures que la pasta de la cuenta no está en chipre ... lee más y verás como te gusta. 

Según entiendo la tarjeta la vas recargando según quieras desde la billetera porque es prepago así que el que esté en Chipre es un problema menor porque hay que ir añadiendo instantáneamente desde la billetera lo que quieras gastar. 

Además se puede hacer llegar el dinero a paypal, moneybookers, neteller y otras tarjetas pagando comisiones a exchangers claro.

De todos modos estoy investigando para tener todo claro pero no he visto hasta ahora mejor alternativa de futuro o de presente tal y como está la cosa.

Cuando ví esto de OK PAY enseguida pensé que podría ser interesante para los del hilo del Bitcoin pero también para mucha más gente.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Abr 2013)

Que comision te dan por cada alta que consigues ?

https://www.okpay.com/es/partners/referral-program.html

Por lo demas yo solo veo comisiones por todas partes, luego nos quejamos de los bancos españoles


----------



## vigobay (7 Abr 2013)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Yo la acabo de abrir... solo me falta que me confirmen la vakidacion.



Caray, que rapidez. Tendrás que esperar la verificación y enviar una documentación según indican en la web siempre que quieras usar todas las funciones de la cuenta ya que en ese caso piden DNI o pasaporte escaneado en alta resolución para verificación de identidad y para verificación de dirección copia de un recibo con tu nombre y dirección de la factura electrica o un extracto bancario. 

Ya nos dirás tu opinión pero la web desde luego es muy cómoda y visual.


----------



## vigobay (7 Abr 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que comision te dan por cada alta que consigues ?
> 
> https://www.okpay.com/es/partners/referral-program.html
> 
> Por lo demas yo solo veo comisiones por todas partes, luego nos quejamos de los bancos españoles



Los bancos españoles no te ofrecen estos servicios o sea que no son comparables y la tarjeta de débito prepago creo que son 15 dólares incluído el envío (mucho más barata que muchos bancos de aquí).

Respecto a las comisiones por referidos, son las mismas que tendrías tú si te das de alta y pones un enlace a su web en tu firma. Como verás en el enlace que pusiste son muy pequeñas.

*Al abrir el hilo tenía que poner obligatoriamente un enlace para que la gente accediese a la página web y a la información en español, así que me pareció perfectamente lógico que si soy yo el que proporciono la información ponga el enlace yo y no se pierdan esos dólares o eurillos y no se queden para ellos*, pero el que no lo quiera seguirlo sólo debe teclear la web o buscar en google y listo... no me preocupa porque lo más importante es dar a conocer una opción con muchas menos comisiones que el resto que circula por internet y encima con más servicios...

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 01:03 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vale, no lo descarto, seguiré leyendo. ¿Qué tipo de garantías jurídicas y de privacidad te dan las Islas Vírgenes frente a los tentáculos del BdE?. ¿Cómo de expuesto está alguien cuando el BdE empiece a ver que la gente está sacando pasta de los cajeros con cargo a un banco de las Islas Vírgenes (que, por supuesto, no he declarado mediante el correspondiente DD1)? ¿Qué comisiones aplican en el cambio de $ a € cuando se realiza una compra o se saca dinero de un cajero? Las comisiones de las tarjetas síq ue aparecen en la web, pero las del cambio de divisa no las he visto.
> 
> Puede ser interesante si la pasta y tus datos personales se quedan en las Islas Vírgenes.



Estamos hablando de una empresa tipo paypal, moneybookers o neteller así que si está en Islas Vírgenes desde luego parece más protección que aquí de cara a un corralito o a la desparición del euro si tienes la cuenta en dólares o francos suizos. El cambio de divisa de la tarjeta es una comisión que habrá que ver pero seguro que mucho menor que cambiar euros a dólares en España o viceversa. 

Es un tema para ir viendo. Yo en principio sólo pretendo usarla como moneybookers, pero al encontrarla me dí cuenta que para los Bitcoineros es muy interesante para ahorrar tiempo y comisiones. De ahí a animar a usarla para saltarse los deberes fiscales va un trecho, así que por favor, cuidado con lo que decimos en el hilo muchachos que hacienda somos todos y es nuestro deber declarar todo.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 01:11 ----------

Si puedo decirte Sr. Mojón que según foros extranjeros se pueden enviar directamente Bitcoins a la cuenta que quieras (dólares, euros o en la divisa que quieras). Para ello creas una dirección de recepción, haces el envío y en menos de una hora suelen llegar convertidas a esa moneda con comisiones muy razonables.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Abr 2013)

A quien este interesado en este tipo de servicios, que no los use mas que para tener calderilla

Quien quiera informacion sobre los riesgos que busque en google informacion sobre "epassporte" y vera el caso de otra empresa de pagos electronicos que tambien tenia una tarjeta de debito asociada

https://www.google.es/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=epassporte+fraude
https://www.google.es/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=epassporte+scam

Los sistemas de dinero electronico no estan garantizados por ningun fondo de garantia y si estan montados a base de sociedades interpuestas en legislaciones lejanas y poco reguladas y basadas en acciones al portador echale el guante a alguien si se pierde la pasta.


----------



## remonster (7 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> L
> Respecto a las comisiones por referidos, son las mismas que tendrías tú si te das de alta y pones un enlace a su web en tu firma. Como verás en el enlace que pusiste son muy pequeñas.
> 
> *Al abrir el hilo tenía que poner obligatoriamente un enlace para que la gente accediese a la página web y a la información en español, así que me pareció perfectamente lógico que si soy yo el que proporciono la información ponga el enlace yo y no se pierdan esos dólares o eurillos y no se queden para ellos*, pero el que no lo quiera seguirlo sólo debe teclear la web o buscar en google y listo... no me preocupa porque lo más importante es dar a conocer una opción con muchas menos comisiones que el resto que circula por internet y encima con más servicios...






No tienes vergüenza y hacía tiempo que lo sabíamos. 

Lo que deberías haber hecho es indicar que estás a sueldo en el primer post.


----------



## Rcn7 (7 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Caray, que rapidez. Tendrás que esperar la verificación y enviar una documentación según indican en la web siempre que quieras usar todas las funciones de la cuenta ya que en ese caso piden DNI o pasaporte escaneado en alta resolución para verificación de identidad y para verificación de dirección copia de un recibo con tu nombre y dirección de la factura electrica o un extracto bancario.
> 
> Ya nos dirás tu opinión pero la web desde luego es muy cómoda y visual.



La abrí porque me interesaba tener la opción de comprar litecoins y bitcoins, para poder entrar al juego en cuanto tenga una buena oportunidad.

La validación es muy sencilla, todo se hace desde su web, subes allí las copias y metes los datos. Ahora estoy a la espera de que la confirmen.

No tengo para nada pensado meter o guardar allí más dinero del que fuese necesario para comprar dichas monedas.

Estaría bien si pudieses incorporar un buen resumen de las comisiones más importantes en la primera página del hilo.

Por otro lado... no sabía lo de los referidos!! jeje si alguno quiere ser mi referido MP y paso código! 

Saludos!


----------



## vigobay (7 Abr 2013)

remonster dijo:


> No tienes vergüenza y hacía tiempo que lo sabíamos.
> 
> Lo que deberías haber hecho es indicar que estás a sueldo en el primer post.




Je,je Hombre Monster, veo que aún te duele las veces que te dejé con el culo al aire en el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros cuando podías comprar onzas de plata a 12 euros y tu aconsejabas karlillos para sacártelos de encima diciendo que las onzas de plata las tenías que vender con un recargo mínimo del 50% una vez las habías comprado y bien demostrado quedó que era sólo del 10-15% máximo a través de tiendas online españolas y si la transacción se hacía en mano mucho menos!! 
En fin, veo que vienes a trollear que es tu especialidad a pesar de que no es un hilo tuyo, pero te adelanto que no te volveré a contestar a tus comentarios en este hilo, ya que el solito se defenderá y yo no pienso perder tiempo contigo.

Muchos foreros te conocemos aunque hayas cambiado de nick y te pido por favor que sino te interesa nos dejes en paz, ya que aquí el único sinverguenza eres tú (además de maleducado, prepotente y creerse el ombligo del mundo). Muchos foreros ya te tenemos calado desde hace años y muchos han dejado el foro por no aguantar tus chorradas. Eso sí, cuando estás de buenas aportas cosillas interesantes y eso también se agradece.

Yo te mando un saludo y lo de sinverguenza te lo comes con patatas que aquí no hay más sinverguenza que tú. Yo nunca he engañado a nadie y está todo transparente...para el que lo quiera aprovechar y el que no ya sabe....

De todos modos pondré una nota en el hilo inicial aunque ya la hay en la primera página del post sobre el tema. Yo tengo mi trabajo y aparte gestiono un Blog profesional con más de 1000 visitas diarias que sólo en publicidad me genera muchísimo más de lo que pueda ganar con esto que será una miseria, pero si algo he aprendido de este foro es que cuanta menos comisión se le deje a los bancos mejor y así es la vida lonchafinista

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 10:31 ----------




Rcn7 dijo:


> La abrí porque me interesaba tener la opción de comprar litecoins y bitcoins, para poder entrar al juego en cuanto tenga una buena oportunidad.
> 
> La validación es muy sencilla, todo se hace desde su web, subes allí las copias y metes los datos. Ahora estoy a la espera de que la confirmen.
> 
> ...



Pues es una opción estupenda ya que así podrás cargar dólares o euros directamente en MtGox o BTC-E y en luego mandar los BTC a la dirección que te sale en el panel de la cuenta que elijas y en un ratito tendrás el ingreso hecho en esa divisa al cambio de MtGox menos una comisión muy razonable. Sin esperar 5 días o una semana a que te llegue la transferencia a la cuenta SEPA y sin tener el dinero atado en MtGox u otro exchange.

Las tarifas de servicio como pueden ir cambiando es mejor verlas en la página web están abajo en servicios/honorarios de servicio/ y dentro de ella hay un apartado para monedas digitales. El Bitcoin te cobran un 3,5% de comisión y te lo ingresan en la divisa a la que las dirijas sin más pasos intermedios y en una hora más o menos.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 11:07 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> A quien este interesado en este tipo de servicios, que no los use mas que para tener calderilla
> 
> Quien quiera informacion sobre los riesgos que busque en google informacion sobre "epassporte" y vera el caso de otra empresa de pagos electronicos que tambien tenia una tarjeta de debito asociada
> 
> ...



Hombre, bankia era mucho más fraude y no todos los bancos lo son (bueno, creo que sí). Tu hablas de un fraude sin diferenciar empresas y entonces tendrías que meter en la misma cesta a paypal por ejemplo. Yo creo que el futuro no lleva a este tipo de servicios que inauguró paypal de un modo muy cutre. Desde luego yo me fío más de esta empresa por donde está y como lo llevan haciendo durante años que de muchos bancos españoles que lo de depositos garantizados es de risa. Son además muy serios para todo el tema de verificaciones.

Si estoy de acuerdo que no es para tener cantidades importantes pero esto de cantidades importantes que lo decida cada uno porque para mí pueden ser 1000 dólares y para otros 20000. Hay también opción de realizar intercambios y pasar a liberty reserve una parte que ofrece unas opciones de seguridad muy altas.

En españa no estamos acostumbrados a ellas salvo paypal (y algunos que usamos neteller y moneybookers), pero debemos aprender a buscarnos la vida ya que son el futuro y no necesitas abrir una cuenta bancaria que exiga DD1.

Yo lo que veo es que da rapidez en las transacciones y mucha más seguridad que tener la pasta atada en un exchange que pueden hackear en cualquier momento. 

Que cada uno vele por sus intereses del mejor modo, pero informemos bien por favor y no hagamos apología de fraude de todo lo que se mueva sin conocimiento.


----------



## remonster (7 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Je,je Hombre Monster, veo que aún te duele las veces que te dejé con el culo al aire en el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros cuando podías comprar onzas de plata a 12 euros y tu aconsejabas karlillos para sacártelos de encima diciendo que las onzas de plata las tenías que vender con un recargo mínimo del 50% una vez las habías comprado y bien demostrado quedó que era sólo del 10-15% máximo a través de tiendas online españolas y si la transacción se hacía en mano mucho menos!!
> En fin, veo que vienes a trollear que es tu especialidad a pesar de que no es un hilo tuyo, pero te adelanto que no te volveré a contestar a tus comentarios en este hilo, ya que el solito se defenderá y yo no pienso perder tiempo contigo.
> 
> Muchos foreros te conocemos aunque hayas cambiado de nick y te pido por favor que sino te interesa nos dejes en paz, ya que aquí el único sinverguenza eres tú (además de maleducado, prepotente y creerse el ombligo del mundo). Muchos foreros ya te tenemos calado desde hace años y muchos han dejado el foro por no aguantar tus chorradas. Eso sí, cuando estás de buenas aportas cosillas interesantes y eso también se agradece.
> ...



Qué mentiras cuentas, payaso? Eres un sinvergüenza, este hilo y tu historial lo demuestra.

Tú eras el que manipulaba aconsejando a la gente no comprar karlillos poniendo en duda su poder liberatorio. Los veteranos se acuerdan bien. Jamás he dicho que las onzas de plata haya que venderlas con un recargo de un 50%. Y los k12 los revendes a 12 euros con pérdida 0.

Si quieres echamos la cuenta de cuanto han perdido ahora mismo los que os hicieron caso. 

Y eso lo hicisteis unos cuantos para no tener competencia cargando karlillos. Lo dicho: Eres un sinvergüenza. 

Y denunciar a sinvergüenzas como tú es lo que hace este foro más sano que otros.

Evidentemente no trabajas en algo que necesite preservar una mínima credibilidad...porque no la tienes.


(no me esconde payasete. Mi avatar es el mismo o no te habías dado cuenta? Tú si que has cambiado el tuyo de pringado madmaxista)


----------



## vigobay (7 Abr 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Qué mentiras cuentas, payaso? Eres un sinvergüenza, este hilo y tu historial lo demuestra.
> 
> Tú eras el que manipulaba aconsejando a la gente no comprar karlillos poniendo en duda su poder liberatorio. Los veteranos se acuerdan bien. Jamás he dicho que las onzas de plata haya que venderlas con un recargo de un 50%. Y los k12 los revendes a 12 euros con pérdida 0.
> 
> ...



Aunque prometí no contestar voy a hacerlo por única vez para decir que has vuelto a columpiarte y niegas lo que habías dicho. 

Tus palabras textuales fueron:

*"Ya sabes...busca en que lugar en España puedes comprar y vender eagles sin limitación perdiendo menos de un 40%"* y al que lo quiera ver os remito al post en cuestión http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4023896-post1832.html

De aquella yo decía que era bueno diversificar y tener karlillos también pero que era bueno comprar onzas de plata porque como se vió después la revalorización sería mucho mayor y de hecho llegaron a pasar de los 42 euros posteriormente así que los que me hicieron caso ganaron un buen dinero.

Yo no te voy a insultar pero te marco otro *MEGAOWNED*. y mejor que dejes de dar la lata por este hilo y respetes el tema para el que se creó.

Lo siento por los foreros que entran en el hilo que haya tenido que replicar, pero no lo haré más una vez queda demostrado quien tiene y quien no credibilidad.

Hablemos de okpay por favor y si quieres otra cosa MP y lo aclaramos.


----------



## remonster (7 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Aunque prometí no contestar voy a hacerlo por única vez para decir que has vuelto a columpiarte y niegas lo que habías dicho.
> 
> Tus palabras textuales fueron:
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, manipulador, no dije el 50% si no el 40%, y dije comprar y vender en España y dije Eagles. Tú ahora dices el 50%, y entonces dijiste de comprar en Alemania, y filarmónicas. En aquella época el spread del Andorrano era mayor. Veamos qué pasa ahora mismo...

Ahora mismo por compra y luego venta en el Andorrano de eagles pierdes un 17% (compras por 25,66 y vendes por 21,28). Eso sin contar gastos de envio y reenvío cuyo porcentaje depende de la cantidad pero si no estás en Barna no te libras de perder un 5-10 % más con lo que pesa la plata. Es decir que palmas sí o sí un 23-27% como poco. Encuéntrame el segundo sitio mejor a ver si no es más de un 40% En general te van a comprar los Eagles a precio de fundición de la plata, es decir spot-18% con suerte. Y en los sitios que te cobren el IVA del 21% vas a palmar esto, más el spread de compra-venta, más el envío...como poco un 30% seguro.

Veamos ahora qué le ha pasado a alguien que hubiese seguido tu recomendación de comprar en ese momento. Según tu post, recomendabas comprar en Alemania filármónicas a 28,45 € y venderlas al Andorrano. Hoy el Andorrano te las compra a 21,28 €.

Es decir, que siguiendo tu brillante recomendación de comprar bullion estaría palmando un -25% eso sin contar los gastos de envío (añade un 5% más). Es decir, que tu brillante recomendación de inversión hace que ahora palme un -30%.

Si hubiesen seguido mi recomendación, hubiesen cargado de karlillos en su banco de la esquina por 12 euros, y los podrían devolver allí mismo por los mismo 12 euros sin gastos de transporte. 

Es decir, que no han perdido NADA con mi recomendación.

Ahora me dirás que han perdido la inflación y es cierto...añadele la inflación también a tu 30% de pérdidas...

O sea que siguiendo tus consejos palmarían un 35%. BRILLANTE!!

Que me digas que hubiesen podeido vender cuando estaba la plata en máximos etc etc es sólo wishful thinking...y además hubieses ganado más con los karlillos puesto que ya se vé en el bid-ask que se pagan más de 1,50€ por encima del facial y del spot, es decir aproximadamente más de 3 euros por encima del precio spot de la onza. Lo que ya decía yo entonces y que era evidente: El seguro del facial también vale.

Lo que también es fácil de ver es que cuando el precio de la plata tiende al infinito, se gana más con lo karlillos si los cargas por debajo de su valor en plata, como era el caso del momento de aquel post. 

Lo único que os movía a ti y a los treinta multinicks que aparecieron era engañar a la gente para que no comprase y poder cargar vosotros taranquilamente. Los veteranos lo pueden corroborar.



Y ahora volviendo a OK Pay y este hilo,,,,el spam y la publicidad están prohibidos en el foro, salvo la que pone klopez. Y más prohibida por parte de un tío que ha dado pésimos consejos financieros en el pasado de forma interesada, haciendo perder mucha pasta a mucha gente.

Edito para añadir que siguiendo mi recomendación de comprar karlillos los podrían vender ahora mismo en el foro por 13.50 euros en el hilo de bid-ask. Quítale 30 céntimos por moneda por gastos de envío y te queda un benefiio del +10%


En resumen: 

Siguiendo tu recomendación : -30%


Siguiendo mi recomendación: +10%


----------



## vigobay (8 Abr 2013)

Voy a centrarme en ok pay pero antes agradezco al forero del mensaje anterior que esta vez al menos no haya insultado (conociendo su comportamiento desde hace años seguro que se ha tenido que tomar una docena de lexatines). Sigo pidiendo a los que leen el hilo que lean la referencia del* post original *que puse y saquen sus propias conclusiones que son bastante diferentes a lo que expone el susodicho especimen al que le agradecería su opinión sobre OK PAY que es de lo que va el hilo. Cuando escribí hablé de memoria(hace más de 2 años de aquella polémica) pero ahí están los datos exactos para que todo los foreros interesados lo vean. Por cierto, Sr. Manipulador ahora hay más diferencia en el spread del andorrano que cuando publiqué el mensaje original hace más de dos años desde que subió el IVA en España como ya sabías antes de mandar tu mensaje.

*Ventajas del uso de OK PAY con Bitcoin.*

Lo que quería comentaros a los interesados en la integración de okpay y bitcoin es que la mejor alternativa para trabajar conjuntamente en estos momentos es BTC-E.com porque si comparáis con otros exchangers el precio de compra de Bitcoins es siempre más bajo y la comisión por ingresar dólares desde OK PAY es de un 2% que es mucho menos que lo que ganas por comprar BTC más baratos respecto a otros exchanges (en este momento al menos)

Para vender BTC es mejor nunca hacerlo desde ahí y mandar directamente los BTC a la cuenta en dólares creada en el wallet de OK PAY a la dirección de BTC asociada a la misma. 

De ese modo en una hora más o menos tendrás tus dólares ingresados en la billetera y no dependerás de si te tarda una transferencia 10 días como está ocurriendo en Mt Gox ultimamente. Piensa además que en tantos días existe el riesgo de que se produzca un pete general y tras un sálvese quien pueda se sature el sistema y no envíen dinero.

Para interesados en enviar dinero hay que primero registrarse, verificar la cuenta con los documentos que solicitan y después se puede enviar dinero por transferencia o sin prefieres comprar BTC y luego enviarlos.


----------



## guruguru (8 Abr 2013)

Si que me parece interesante. Sobretodo teniendo en cuenta el historial de hackeo a los exchanges, yo no dejaria mucho tiempo dinero en ellos. 

A que precio se cambian los bitcoins en OKpay cuando los envias? precio mtgox menos que tanto % de comisión? He buscado informacion referente a bitcoin en la pagina de Ok PAY y no he encointrado nada. Gracias


----------



## vigobay (8 Abr 2013)

guruguru dijo:


> Si que me parece interesante. Sobretodo teniendo en cuenta el historial de hackeo a los exchanges, yo no dejaria mucho tiempo dinero en ellos.
> 
> A que precio se cambian los bitcoins en OKpay cuando los envias? precio mtgox menos que tanto % de comisión? He buscado informacion referente a bitcoin en la pagina de Ok PAY y no he encointrado nada. Gracias



Si que lo es. El cambio que aplican es exactamente un 3.5 % por debajo del precio de venta de Mt Gox. Si usas una billetera en dólares o en euros que son monedas de referencia en Mt Gox, no hay que calcular diferencias de divisas y es esa cantidad limpia y en una o dos horas máximo.

Eso sí, el precio de la transacción puede variar desde que das la orden en función del tiempo en que tarde en salir la transacción del exchange o de tu wallet en tu pc. En la prueba que hice aplicaron el cambio muy, muy pronto posiblemente con la primera confirmación y ya aparecía el precio pero no disponible el dinero. Al cabo de una hora más aproximadamente ya tenía el dinero disponible en la cuenta. Fue una cantidad de prueba desde BTC-E.com porque la otra que envié desde BT 24 tardó muchísimo porque tardaron 30 horas en darle salida desde el exchanger(esto lo pude ver en blockchain).

En mi opinión, espectacular y por eso me animé a abrir el hilo.

*Edito:*

Esta tarde acaban de cambiar la comisión para recibir Bitcoins del 3.5 al 6% porque seguro que hubo mucha gente que estaba usando el sistema de cargar dinero en BC-E.com y luego vender ganando un 2-3% por operación sin asumir practicamente ningún riesgo ya que las dos operaciones son casi instantáneas. Yo hice una prueba a primera hora de la tarde y me entró con el porcentaje del 3.5 (en un minuto desde que mandé las chapas me salió el valor en la billetera).

Luego hice otra operación y no me cuadraba y ahora al verlo he comprobado que las comisiones han cambiado. Algunos se han forrado seguro con el tema y con la volatilidad que hay han aumentado el spread. Ojalá lo vuelvan a bajar porque pone comisiones hasta el 6% sin más. Ahora si se hace la operación de compra venta a través de okpay y Btc-e.com sale que se pierde un poquito pero casi a pre. (lo han calculado bien y se habrán puesto de acuerdo entre ellos posiblemente).

Una lástima, si cambia algo informo por aquí...


----------



## vigobay (8 Abr 2013)

Lo que si acabo de ver haciendo otra prueba es que para enviar dinero a BTC-E.COM hay que sumar al 2% que cobra BTC-E un coste por transferencia interna de OK PAY del USD 0.5% (min. $0.01, max. $2.99) . Eso sí el pago fue instantaneo y ya aparecían los fondos en BTC-E inmediatamente.

De todos modos de los exchanges yo no me fiaría un pelo para dejar pasta o muchas monedas criptograficas

---------- Post added 08-abr-2013 at 18:40 ----------

[/COLOR]Caray, que rapidez. Tendrás que esperar la verificación y enviar una documentación según indican en la web siempre que quieras usar todas las funciones de la cuenta ya que en ese caso piden DNI o pasaporte escaneado en alta resolución para verificación de identidad y para verificación de dirección copia de un recibo con tu nombre y dirección de la factura electrica o un extracto bancario. 



clapham dijo:


> *y aqui deje de leer ... *
> 
> :no:



A mi me pareció bien porque se toman en serio su trabajo y quieren prevenir que se falseen identidades o direcciones. Tienen una normativa para prevenir el blanqueo de dinero que les obliga a ello.

Por supuesto, el que no quiera darlo pues no podrá abrir cuenta plenamente operativa. Si abres una cuenta en Suiza, Luxemburgo, Islas vírgenes (donde está okpay), Islas Caimán o Singapur también te lo pedirán y si no te lo piden desconfía...

*Edito:*

De todos modos para usar la opción de enviar dinero entre carteras de okpay y para enviar BTC desde un exchange pienso que no es necesario estar verificado, ya que al menos en mi caso me dejaba hacerlo aparentemente aunque esperé a probar a tener la cuenta ya verificada.
Si alguien que no está verificado lo puede confirmar lo agradeceré. Esto significaría que si alguien quiere meter fondos usando BTC para no dejarlos en un exchange que es más peligroso es una buena opción.


----------



## vigobay (9 Abr 2013)

*Confirmado:* 

Para usar la opción de enviar dinero entre carteras de okpay y para enviar BTC desde un exchange o desde tu Bitcoin wallet a la cuenta de ok pay no es necesario estar verificado. También se pueden comprar directamente BTC desde la cuenta de OK PAY.

Con okpay evitamos dejar la pasta en un exchange que es bastante peligroso aunque se paguen comisiones y el proceso es rapidísimo. Mt Gox y BTC-e admiten OK PAY de fondos. 

Hay bastantes más opciones para usuarios no verificados y si te verificas entonces puedes hasta acceder a la tarjeta de débito prepago mastercard en dólares con tipos de cambio siempre a la vista en el panel de control de la billetera.

Actualizada información en el *post inicial del hilo ofical de OK PAY*


----------



## remonster (10 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Con okpay evitamos dejar la pasta en un exchange que es bastante peligroso aunque se paguen comisiones y el proceso es rapidísimo. Mt Gox y BTC-e admiten OK PAY de fondos.



Porque hablas de lo que desconoces? Ah! Que llevas comisión...ya lo entiendo...

El proceso no parece rapidísimo:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117652.0



> My withdraw has been sitting with Status: todo for over 30hrs now....


----------



## vigobay (10 Abr 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Porque hablas de lo que desconoces? Ah! Que llevas comisión...ya lo entiendo...
> 
> El proceso no parece rapidísimo:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=117652.0



Lo tuyo es fantástico. Cada vez que hablas te pones en evidencia y realmente me lo pones en bandeja aunque tu intentas trollear el hilo 

Yo si conozco como funciona y he probado ya todas estas funciones para verificarlo durante las últimas dos semanas (varias veces por cierto muchas de ellas) *YO SI QUE HABLO CON CONOCIMIENTO.*

*Rapidísimo para mí es y avísame si encuentras quien lo supere:*

*Si tienes BTC y quieres ingresarlos en OK PAY para hacer caja, lo único que tienes que hacer es enviar los BTC a a la dirección que generas asociada a tu cuenta okpay que elijas. Si lo haces desde blockchain, BTC-E.com o desde tu wallet que esté actualizado, en menos de 5 minutos recibes la notificación de pago y sabes al cambio exacto que te entra y en una hora ya tienes disponible el dinero.* Ojo, no todos los exchanges funcionan igual por lo que el exchange puede retrasar el proceso.

*Si quieres comprar pues aún mejor ya que puedes comprar BTC directamente desde OK PAY sin mandar fondos a ningún exchange* (sale igual que mandar fondos y pagar un 0.5 de comisión o más a MT Gox). *Sólo pones la dirección de tu wallet y te los mandará ahí a costa de los fondos que tengas de la cuenta en dólares o euros.*

Si quieres enviar dinero en dólares a BTC-E.com el ingreso una vez haces la transacción es INMEDIATO, aunque debes contar con las comisiones que cobran. Yo lo he usado para comprar Lite Coins y otras monedas alternativas.

Esto es rapidez y es para lo que yo he dicho que recomendaba okpay de modo principal y es para gente con Bitcoins que quiera tener el dinero en un sitio seguro y que además le asegura que no tendrá una transferencia retenida durante semanas tanto para ingresar o para enviar.

Si lo que quieres es entrar en un exchange petado como Mt Gox y añadir fondos ok pay, pues ahora están desbordados y solo admiten ingresos desde ok pay y no lo contrario. Esto significa que para comprar Bitcoins a través de MT Gox NO INTERESA ya que es mucho mejor si tienes fondos hacerlo directamente a través de OK PAY o enviando la pasta a BTCE-COM que a pesar de las comisiones te saldrá más barato comprarlos.

Si quieres recibir dinero en tu cuenta de OK PAY en dólares, también lo puedes hacer rápidamente desde BTC-E.com y no se suelen demorar más de 12 horas, pero esto ya no es automático. 

El proceso como ves es espectacularmente rápido siempre que uses opciones que lo son ya que el enviar una transferencia bancaria a Islas Virgenes no es ni gratis ni rápida y eso no es problema de ellos sino de los bancos. El tema de que MT Gox esté petado y no procese ingresos ni pagos tampoco tiene que ver...

En fin, Sr. Troll te has ganado otro OWNED y además TÚ ERES EL QUE HABLAS SIN CONOCIMIENTO.

Respecto a las miserables comisiones, ya expliqué que yo iba a abrir el hilo igualmente para informar sobre OK PAY pero que siguiendo el espíritu burbujista-lonchafinista veo bien que se pueda evitar que los de OK pay tengan una publicidad gratis y así poder quitarles a OK PAY esas miserables comisiones que serán absolutamente mínimas. Para mí es una cuestión de principios y prefiero que esa miseria se quede antes en un forero que en un banco o similar.

Lo que pasa es que hay foreros que estamos para ayudarnos y otros para ...


----------



## vigobay (11 Abr 2013)

11 abril 22:00 horas


Ayer durante el bajón utilicé las opciones de enviar dinero okpay a BTC-E.com instantaneamente y hacer un poco de trading cuando se acercó a los 100 $ y sacarle un pellizquito en el super rebote consiguiente, como veréis en el hilo oficial del Bitcoin y que aproveché cargando unas poquitas BTC.

Ayer mismo también compré desde ok pay directamente 5 BTC porque el precio era muy bueno en comparación con BTC-E.com.

*ESO ERA AYER.....PERO HOY 11 de abril*

Atención, la locura de MT Gox (referencia para ok pay) y sus caídas continúas provoca que desde hace unas horas no se puedan ingresar ni comprar BTC desde okpay por razones obvias. *La alternativa es comprar a través de BTC-E.com y enviar luego la pasta en dólares a la cuenta de okpay (1% comisión de BTC-E.COM ayer)*

Debido a las caídas continúas de MT Gox (los precios de BTC en OK PAY van referenciados a ellos) han desactivado la opción de ingresar BTC o comprar BTC a través de OK PAY. Supongo además que el personal estaba haciendo arbitraje salvaje desde diferentes exchanges y OK PAY no podía asumir comprar a los precios que ponía MT GOX con el semi-corralito que tienen montado (esto es opinión mía) cuando funcionaba ya que ha llegado a haber diferencias de precios de hasta el 100%.

Esta empresa llamada MT Gox que son los reyes del corralito y de la que yo escapé a tiempo...ya que hace varias semanas que desinvertí mis BTC o cambié por otras chapas diferentes enviando parte de ellas directamente a OK PAY (fué cuando los conocí). Se repite la situación que se vivió con el máximo de 31 $ de hace unos años y desde allí se bajó a 2 dólares con el cierre temporal de cotizaciones y órdenes en MT Gox. Ojalá esta vez nos quedemos mucho más arriba.

Cuando tenga novedades las añadiré en el hilo y ahora pondré una nota en *el post inicial *

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera (Capitán Furilo)


----------



## vigobay (12 Abr 2013)

*OK PAY ya admite ingresos por Bitcoins, pero ojo a las condiciones actuales* 12/04/2013

*Actualizado 12/04/2013 21:00 *

*Otra vez no se admiten ingresos en okpay con Bitcoin. Siguen los problemas ahora con el exchange bt-24.com cerrado.*

*Alternativa* seguimos con la misma que es comprar vender a través de okpay-btc-e.com-okpay funcionando perfectamente. Ingresos en BTC-e.com inmediatos y de BTC-E.com a OK PAY me tardaron 24 horas en plena movida que es un tiempo aceptable para una transacción procesada manualmente.

Seguiré actualizando información en el *post inicial *cuando haya novedades.


----------



## vigobay (12 Abr 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> *Ventajas del uso de OK PAY con Bitcoin.*
> 
> Lo que quería comentaros a los interesados en la integración de okpay y bitcoin es que la mejor alternativa para trabajar conjuntamente en estos momentos es BTC-E.com porque si comparáis con otros exchangers el precio de compra de Bitcoins es siempre más bajo y la comisión por ingresar dólares desde OK PAY es de un 2% que es mucho menos que lo que ganas por comprar BTC más baratos respecto a otros exchanges (en este momento al menos)
> 
> ...



Estas palabras fueron premonitorias de lo que podía suceder. Pete general de 2 de los exchanges más importantes , corralito y sálvese quien pueda. Se veía venir y la prudencia me hizo optar por la opción de OK PAY y liquidez, así como invertir una parte de las plusvies en litecoins con la suerte de estar muy por encima el precio actual del precio de compra.

De los exchanges más importantes sigue en pié BTC-e.com que para mí es el que funciona mejor con diferencia. Esperemos que no puedan con él.

*Ojalá este hilo haya ayudado a algunos foreros más a salvar los muebles.*


----------



## Ircapo (27 Abr 2013)

Se me ha terminado la paciencia. Sólo quiero dejar constancia de que llevo un mes esperando la verificación de la cuenta de mierda de okpay


----------



## zyro (27 Abr 2013)

a mi la verificación me costó porque no envié lo que pedían, color y alta calidad.

Primero envié el dni en b/n y me respondieron que tenía que ser en color.

Luego envié el carnet de conducir en color y en buena calidad, pero después de enviarlo resulta que caducaba antes de 1 año y no les vale.

A la 3ª fue la vencida, envié el dni en color y con buena calidad, que era lo que tenía que haber enviado desde el principio, y al día siguiente ya estaba verificado.


----------



## Ircapo (28 Abr 2013)

el Dni se lo he enviado directamente en buena calidad y color desde el principio. Pero para verificar la dirección no les vale¡¡

Tardaron un montón en rechazarlo. Después les he pasado tres documentos recientes de hospital, médicos y demás con la dirección. Otro montón de días para rechazarlo. 

Después un certificado oficial de empadronamiento del ayuntamiento¡¡¡ Más de 10 días y todavía no me han dicho nada¡¡
No tengo recibos ni nada de donde estoy empadronado porque no pago yo.

Hace días les he mandado facturas de adsl de la dirección donde resido y tampoco¡¡¡

Inútiles¡¡¡


----------



## zyro (28 Abr 2013)

Ircapo dijo:


> el Dni se lo he enviado directamente en buena calidad y color desde el principio. Pero para verificar la dirección no les vale¡¡
> 
> Tardaron un montón en rechazarlo. Después les he pasado tres documentos recientes de hospital, médicos y demás con la dirección. Otro montón de días para rechazarlo.
> 
> ...



supongo que habrás probado a escribirles al suport, lo digo porque lo he utilizado un par de veces y me han contestado rápido y si el documento de empadronamiento no vale, te lo tendrían que decir rápido.


----------



## vigobay (28 Abr 2013)

Hola a todos!! voy a ver si puedo ayudar a clarificar lo de las verificaciones de okpay. A mí personalmente me tardaron 3 días porque tuve que reenviar escaneado el DNI en resolución mayor a la que lo hice inicialmente. No sé si ahora tardan más por el tema de la masificación de usuarios que se están anotando por ser un método de enviar y recibir pagos a través de BTC-e.com y MtGox. (para recibir pagos tienes que darlo de alta manualmente).

Los de Ok Pay piden por separado *una verificación de identidad *y *otra de dirección*. La verificación de identidad requiere un escaneo en color y de alta resolución del DNI o del Paspaporte (no sé si también vale el carnet de conducir)

Para verificar la dirección piden una factura de electricidad, gas o agua a tu nombre en la dirección que quieres verificar. Esto es un problema para las personas que no la tengan a su nombre porque no les valdrán. Creo que lo que si puede valer en caso de que no tengas recibos a tu nombre (no valen teléfonos móviles) es un extracto bancario físico escaneado de una tarjeta Visa o similar con tu nombre y la dirección. El escaneo tiene que ser an alta resolución y que se vean los bordes del documento.

Este tipo de verificaciones tal cual son las estandard que pide mastercard para sus tarjetas, abrir cuentas off-shore, etc.. y siempre insisten en este tema. No se trata de un capricho de okpay.

También verás que al verificarse pone una nota que los documentos deberán ser traducidos al inglés, pero eso yo no lo hice y no tuve problema. (por ahora están aceptando dnis, pasaportes y facturas de electricidad sin problemas en español)

La verdad es que el certificado de empadronamiento es una prueba definitiva pero no es una prueba internacional y encima está en español o sea que si son muy pejigueros te la pueden hechar abajo. En estos momentos estás verificado tu identidad y no tu dirección, así que yo trataría de escanear un extracto bancario de una visa o de la cuenta (pero uno de papel físico).

Respecto a la tarjeta Okpay de débito ya la tengo en mi poder y tiene la ventaja respecto a otras que hay por ahí de bancos off-shore o anónimas que esta tiene chip por lo que es más segura para evitar que la cloneen.

La he probado para hacer una compra y perfecta aplicando el cambio que viene en el panel inicial de okpay.

Suerte Ircapo y sino siempre tienes la alternativa que se de de alta un familiar al que luego le envías tu desde tu cuenta de okpay no verificada el dinero y el se saca la tarjeta de débito o manda una transferencia.


----------



## Izael (8 May 2013)

Tengo una duda, yo produzco BTC y quiero obtener $ o € directamente en mi cuenta Paypal o Banco Normal. Una vez que haga lo necesario para pasarlo a Ok Pay, con sus comisiones pertenecientes, pued hacerlo efectivo de una forma rapido y con bajas comisiones?

Me podrias hacer un ejemplo de por ejemplo la venta de 100BTC con las comisiones actuales?

Saludos.


----------



## vigobay (8 May 2013)

Izael dijo:


> Tengo una duda, yo produzco BTC y quiero obtener $ o € directamente en mi cuenta Paypal o Banco Normal. Una vez que haga lo necesario para pasarlo a Ok Pay, con sus comisiones pertenecientes, pued hacerlo efectivo de una forma rapido y con bajas comisiones?
> 
> Me podrias hacer un ejemplo de por ejemplo la venta de 100BTC con las comisiones actuales?
> 
> Saludos.



Son varias preguntas en una. Yo te doy los cálculos a *día de hoy* en porcentajes de lo que yo sé y el hacer conversiones tendrás que verlo en función de la cotización. Lo que importa es el porcentaje.

En dólares:


BTC-e.com a Paypal dólares 6% (minimo 200$)
BTC-e.com a Okpay dólares 1% (mínimo 100$)
BTC-e.com a cuenta bancaria en $ 1,5% (mínimo 1000$ y puede haber cargos extras del banco que la recibe)
BTC-e.com a perfectmoney dólares 1,5 % (mínimo 50$) y desde perfectmoney hay exchanges que permiten enviar dinero a tarjetas Visa o Mastercard en euros y dólares por un 6% de comisión extra

A euros tienes la opción de pasar directamente desde BTC-e pero tienes que haber vendido BTC en euros y el mercado ahí está parado. Realizar la conversión dólar euro o al revés no suele ser interesante, aunque hay que ver en el momento. No hay opción de envío directo de BTC-e a cuenta en euros.


BTC-e.com a Paypal euros 6% (mínimo 200 €) Es una opción interesante
BTC-e.com a Okpay euros 1,5 % (mínimo 200 €)



Y desde OKPAY a cuentas bancarias hay que estar verificados y la información que hay sobre costes es:

1% más la tasa de transferencia bancaria es la comisión cobrada, el retiro puede tomar hasta 2-4 días laborables y pueden existir gastos adicionales del banco receptor. Tenga en cuenta que además de la comisión de servicio de OKPAY, los bancos corresponsales puede aplicar cargos. Estas tarifas varían en función del país del beneficiario y la institución bancaria. Por lo general, en este caso los cargos serán alrededor de $ 35.​

Entre usuarios OKPAY el envío de dinero es de 0,5% y si tienes cuenta en dólares y euros el cambio de divisa es bastante bueno en proporción a lo que aplica paypal por ejemplo. Viene en el panel de control al acceder a la cuenta y es de lo mejorcito. Es el precio que se utiliza también para compras con la tarjeta okpay que no sean en dólares.


El que quiera utilizar la tarjeta Mastercard de débito OKPAY (hay que estar verificados) las comisiones son:

https://www.okpay.com/en/services/debit-card/fees.html​
En fin, que tienes muchas opciones y las comisiones son variables pero aceptables


----------



## Izael (8 May 2013)

Ok, bueno, muchas gracias por la aclaración (cuando pueda agradecer volveré aquí a darte las gracias, que creo que necesito 5 mensajes). Por ahora te puse 5 estrellas en el post ^^.

El tema, es que bueno, he minado poquito y el tema de los minimos se me quedan altos si quiero ir obteniendo el dinero a corto plazo, asi que por ahora no me haré la cuenta, bien lo dejare ahí apalancado o ya veré que hago.

Lo dicho, gracias por todo.


----------



## zyro (29 May 2013)

*Noticias importantes sobre OKpay-Bitcoin:*

Lo traigo del hilo principal:



Fanatos dijo:


> OKPay deja de operar con todo lo relacionado con los bitcoins.
> 
> Fuente :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MtGox





zyro dijo:


> vaya hombre, después de tanta verificación hay que buscarse otro método ahora.
> 
> BTCE-e sale la opción para reintegrar a OKpay, pero no para ingresar, que yo llegué a comentar que era instantánea, pues ahora ya no está.
> 
> ...





Astrako dijo:


> Aquí un poco más de información al respecto de porque okpay ya no va a admitir bitcoin OKPay To Suspend Money Services for Bitcoin Exchanges, Says Mt. Gox | SiliconANGLE Y digo yo... ¿podría okpay convertirse en un exchange y de ahí esta decisión?
> 
> Traducción de google.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbunvencido (29 May 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> *En mi opinión OK PAY (empresa radicada en Islas Vírgenes Británicas) es una opción mucho más completa que paypal, moneybookers y neteller compatible con el Bitcoin que es la moneda criptográfica de moda.*
> 
> Para los que no conozcan esta empresa me animo a abrir un hilo sobre sus sus servicios de "banca electrónica" con múltiples funciones que creo pueden ser muy útiles a los foreros burbujistas y más entre los Bitcoiners que abundan por este foro.
> 
> ...




Owned failure


----------



## vigobay (29 May 2013)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Owned failure



¿Y que tiene que ver liberty reserve con okpay?. Este hilo habla de okpay y nunca se recomendó liberty reserve.


----------



## muyuu (29 May 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> ¿Y que tiene que ver liberty reserve con okpay?. Este hilo habla de okpay y nunca se recomendó liberty reserve.



MtGox está quitando OKPay y parece que todos los servicios relacionados con Bitcoin quedarán fuera de su ámbito.


----------



## vigobay (29 May 2013)

zyro dijo:


> *Noticias importantes sobre OKpay-Bitcoin:*
> 
> Lo traigo del hilo principal:



Gracias por la info y yo por mi parte ya he traspasado lo poco que tenía de MT Gox a OKpay sin problema porque me parece más seguro que dejarlo en cualquier exchange ya que tengo la tarjeta MasterCard y me permite retirar el dinero cuando quiera. 

En BTC-e.com estuvieron dos semanas sin admitirlo y luego volvieron a admiter ingresos con ok pay, pero está claro que debía haber un movimiento trasiego tremendo entre exchanges usando esta opción y todo olía a chamusquina.

*Alternativas:*

Opciones para comprar BTC desde OKPAY sigue existiendo ya que se puede hacer directamente desde Buy Bitcoins, Exchange Webmoney, Sell Bitcoins with e-Currency Exchanger y posiblemente más exchanges . La cuestión es que dependerá del momento que haya más o menos BTC para cambiar. 

La otra alternativa es pasarse a perfectmoney para trabajar desde BTC-e.com aunque la comisión es más elevada.

Desde luego estas noticias lo cambian todo y hace que no sea la opción mejor en estos momentos para comprar vender BTC (cuando no se admita). Eso sí, desde el propio comunicado de MTGox explican que están trabajando en solucionarlo.

En ningún caso pone en duda la solvencia de OKpay.

Veremos que ocurre la semana que viene, el mes que viene y el año que viene que esto se mueve muy rápido en todos los sentidos


----------



## zyro (29 May 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Gracias por la info y yo por mi parte ya he traspasado lo poco que tenía de MT Gox a OKpay sin problema porque me parece más seguro que dejarlo en cualquier exchange ya que tengo la tarjeta MasterCard y me permite retirar el dinero cuando quiera.
> 
> En BTC-e.com estuvieron dos semanas sin admitirlo y luego volvieron a admiter ingresos con ok pay, pero está claro que debía haber un movimiento trasiego tremendo entre exchanges usando esta opción y todo olía a chamusquina.
> 
> ...




Perfectmoney es lo que llaman el "paypal ruso"?

Si finalmente se confirma que no se pueden hacer infgresos-reintegros entre BTC-e y MtGox con OKpay, habría que ir pensando en abrir otro hilo de Perfectmoney o de la pasarela que lo permita.

Yo utilizaba OKpay con BTC-e y ahora me he quedado "panchao"


----------



## guruguru (29 May 2013)

zyro dijo:


> Perfectmoney es lo que llaman el "paypal ruso"?
> 
> Si finalmente se confirma que no se pueden hacer infgresos-reintegros entre BTC-e y MtGox con OKpay, habría que ir pensando en abrir otro hilo de Perfectmoney o de la pasarela que lo permita.
> 
> Yo utilizaba OKpay con BTC-e y ahora me he quedado "panchao"



Creo que el paypal ruso es webmoney, que ahora ha empezado a trabajar con bitcoins.


----------



## hdb3 (29 May 2013)

Ayer hice un traspaso desde mtgox a okpay y ningún problema, hoy lo he vuelto a probar y en pocos minutos ya lo tenia en OKPAY.

Por ahora parece que lo aguantan.


----------



## zyro (29 May 2013)

hdb3 dijo:


> Ayer hice un traspaso desde mtgox a okpay y ningún problema, hoy lo he vuelto a probar y en pocos minutos ya lo tenia en OKPAY.
> 
> Por ahora parece que lo aguantan.



Creo que se puede reintegrar la cantidad que se hubiera depositado antes, pero no más. En uno de los artículos lo he leido.


----------



## vigobay (19 Nov 2013)

*OKpay vuelve a admitir ingresos directos desde nuestros wallets en Bitcoins así como comprarlos directamente sin pasar por un exchange eligiendo la divisa en que compras y vendes en función de las carteras que hayas creado previamente.​*
Y la novedad es que también admite la criptomoneda del momento, el *Litecoin.*


----------



## zyro (20 Nov 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> *OKpay vuelve a admitir ingresos directos desde nuestros wallets en Bitcoins así como comprarlos directamente sin pasar por un exchange eligiendo la divisa en que compras y vendes en función de las carteras que hayas creado previamente.​*
> Y la novedad es que también admite la criptomoneda del momento, el *Litecoin.*



Gracias por la información.

¿sabes que tal funcionan las transferencias SEPA o Sofortbanking, desde banco en España a Okpay?

Se puede enviar directamente a Btc-e pero creo que la comisión de Okpay es menor.


----------



## Litecoin (20 Nov 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> *OKpay vuelve a admitir ingresos directos desde nuestros wallets en Bitcoins así como comprarlos directamente sin pasar por un exchange eligiendo la divisa en que compras y vendes en función de las carteras que hayas creado previamente.​*
> Y la novedad es que también admite la criptomoneda del momento, el *Litecoin.*




Gracias por la info, podrias explicar en el hilo de LTC, como hacer para comprar litecoins desde okpay? comisiones, tiempo y limites si hay?

Yo tengo una cuenta que hice hace mucho para ingresar en btc-e y comprar LTC, pero si se puede hacer directamente por okpay, seria interesante. Eso si compraste por okpay, o si sabes como se hace, podrias informarnos. 

Gracias


----------



## vigobay (20 Nov 2013)

Litecoin dijo:


> Gracias por la info, podrias explicar en el hilo de LTC, como hacer para comprar litecoins desde okpay? comisiones, tiempo y limites si hay?
> 
> Yo tengo una cuenta que hice hace mucho para ingresar en btc-e y comprar LTC, pero si se puede hacer directamente por okpay, seria interesante. Eso si compraste por okpay, o si sabes como se hace, podrias informarnos.
> 
> Gracias



Pues el proceso es el mismo que para BTC así que os lo explico y queda para los dos:

*Para comprar LTC o BTC directamente desde okpay:*

1. Primero lógicamente has de tener saldo en cualquier divisa pero recomiendo dólares mejor para poder establecer comparaciones de precio al darle al boton de confirmar.

2. Entramos en nuestra cuenta de OKpay y vamos a la opción de retiros. Ahí elegimos BTC o LTC según queramos comprar BTC o LTC

3. Te sale una pantalla en la que eliges el wallet desde el que quieres hacer el pago, el número de BTC o LTC que deseas comprar y la dirección a donde las quieres enviar y le das a confirmar.

4. Aquí es donde te confirmará el precio al que te entrarían. Acabo de probar con Litecoin y me da un precio de compra de un 4% superior al de compra a través de BTC. Sale más a cuenta enviar dinero de okpay a BTC-e.com (2% de comisión en estos momentos) y comprar allí y luego volverlo a traer a okpay que es gratis. No te preocupes que sino te interesa el precio aún puedes volverte atrás.

5. De todos modos el que quiera no depender de un exchange esto es más seguro y además te da más velocidad de compra ya que no tienes que hacer el paso de enviar previamente la pasta a BTC-e.com que es rapidísimo.

*Para vender LTC o BTC y que te lo paguen en la cuenta de OKpay que quieras:*

1. Entras en tu panel de control de OKpay y eliges la opción de agregar dinero y seleccionas BTC o LTC

2. En este caso te aparecen ya los precios que te pagan por cada LTC o BTC en varias divisas y ahí decides que hacer y el botón para crear una dirección para la cartera en la que quieras recibirla (puedes crear una para dólares, otra para euros, etc...). Envías los LTC o BTC desde donde tu quieras a la dirección elegida.

3. En pocos minutos ya tienes la confirmación y el precio exacto al que te entró y en otro rato ya tienes la pasta ingresada en tu wallet.

Todo lo puedes hacer sin usar un exchange, desde tu wallet de ordenador a okpay y viceversa. Las comisiones son algo mayores pero la seguridad en principio mucho mayor.

De todos modos lo que puede variar son las comisiones y que en momentos de volatilidad sean mayores, así que hay que controlarlo en cada momento y también puede ocurrir como sucedió en Abril que en pleno crash por problemas legales dejaron de aceptar el ingreso de Bitcoins aunque si comprar.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 22:24 ----------




zyro dijo:


> Gracias por la información.
> 
> ¿sabes que tal funcionan las transferencias SEPA o Sofortbanking, desde banco en España a Okpay?
> 
> Se puede enviar directamente a Btc-e pero creo que la comisión de Okpay es menor.



Nunca las he usado con okpay pero SoforBanking está integrado con plataformas de varios bancos españoles y funciona de maravilla y muy rápido con moneybookers que es automático (lo he utilizado bastantes veces). Supongo que funcionará también bien con okpay. SoforBanking es superecomendable en general!!


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Nov 2013)

Hola vigobay..
Mil gracias. .
Por fin se como se hace... correctamente..
Gracias tambien litecoin... por tu ayuda..
Si pasais por benidorm. .
Avisadme.. y estareis como en casa
Jeje


----------



## Kabronias (21 Nov 2013)

Hola, alguien me puede decir si con Okpay se pueden recibir pagos o dinero de gente que no este registrada en Okpay?

Por lo que veo cuando solicitas dinero, al que le envias la solicitud le obligan a registrarse.

Saludos


----------



## vigobay (21 Nov 2013)

Kabronias dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir si con Okpay se pueden recibir pagos o dinero de gente que no este registrada en Okpay?
> 
> Por lo que veo cuando solicitas dinero, al que le envias la solicitud le obligan a registrarse.
> 
> Saludos



Pues no puedes recibir dinero de otra persona si no tiene cuenta en okpay con pasta dentro. En ese aspecto funciona igual que paypal, moneybookers, neteller, etc...


----------



## vigobay (21 Nov 2013)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Hola!!!
> 
> Yo tengo ya una cuenta okpay, no vi tu link sino lo habria hecho desde el
> 
> ...



Tío, estas cosas son exactamente las que no procede preguntar en un hilo de este tipo. Aquí nadie hablar de usar okpay para cometer un fraude o engañar a hacienda, sino para evitar que el cierre de un exchange se lleve nuestras modestas ganancias o pérdidas en criptomonedas.

Lo del link no te preocupes que son unas comisiones miserables que sólo intento evitar que no se las queden ellos.
:ouch:


----------



## remonster (22 Nov 2013)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> Hola!!!
> 
> Yo tengo ya una cuenta okpay, no vi tu link sino lo habria hecho desde el
> 
> ...



"Tu amigo" conoce bitcoin?


----------



## Silver_Surfer (22 Nov 2013)

remonster dijo:


> "Tu amigo" conoce bitcoin?



Ahora si!!

Precisamente por eso salio el tema

Hace poco tiempo que me interese por ello y le estoy dando vueltas. De hecho me abri un okpay porque veo viable entrar en ltc en breve.

Llevo desde ayer hablandolo con algunos y hoy habia uno de ellos perdido con lo de okpay y cuando nos ha oido hablar de ese banco nos ha preguntado eso.

Sin embargo el compañero tiene razon. No quiero ensuciarle el hilo con estas mierdas y mejor edito y borro el mensaje inicial


Edito: ahora he pillado lo que querias decir. Pero no, no se fia de btc ni ltc. Solo le intereso lo del banco. Mientras que para mi o por lo que leo mas de uno, okpay es una herramienta o impedimento para conseguir ltc o btc, el penso en otro uso. Pero no ensuciemos el tema con esto. Ya he borrado el mensaje inicial


----------



## Kabronias (22 Nov 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Pues no puedes recibir dinero de otra persona si no tiene cuenta en okpay con pasta dentro. En ese aspecto funciona igual que paypal, moneybookers, neteller, etc...



Gracias, mas que nada era por buscar una alternativa a paypal para recibir dinero.

En paypal si puedes enviar una solicitud de dinero y el que la recibe te puede pagar con tarjeta de credito sin tener que estar registrado en paypal.

Un saludo!


----------



## Condemor (25 Nov 2013)

Al hacer la trasferencia para añadir fondos, ¿pongo la dirección del banco (la de alemania) o la dirección del beneficiario (la de las islas vírgenes)? 

También he leido que la primera trasferencia te la retienen y tienes que escanear y mandarles el justificante, pero ¿si estás verificado también?


----------



## vigobay (25 Nov 2013)

Condemor dijo:


> Al hacer la trasferencia para añadir fondos, ¿pongo la dirección del banco (la de alemania) o la dirección del beneficiario (la de las islas vírgenes)?
> 
> También he leido que la primera trasferencia te la retienen y tienes que escanear y mandarles el justificante, pero ¿si estás verificado también?




En tu caso si estás en España o Europa siempre mejor la de Alemania porque entrará como transferencia SEPA eligiendo la que pone *Detalles de la transferencia de pagos en EUR (Paises Miembros de SEPA)* En mi caso esa opción me aparece a soforbanking en Alemania y está a nombre de OkPAY. 

La otra opción es de Deutsche Bank de la república checa y no me aparece opción de ninguna a islas vírgenes.

Lo que va a definir que te lo ingresen en la cuenta de okpay es la referencia que tendrás que poner en el asunto y que es un código de números y/o letras que es exclusivo para esa transferencia a tu wallet. Lo de enviar justificante supongo que será para ellos tener más seguridad al adjudicar los fondos. Si la haces por internet un "Impr pant" debería de ser suficiente.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Nov 2013)

Pedonad. Cuándo ya tengo dinero en okpay. Lo cambio a dólares. Y....
¿Que opción he de usar para transferir dinero a btc-e?
Me estoy volviendo loco...
Gracias por adelantado. .


----------



## vigobay (26 Nov 2013)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Pedonad. Cuándo ya tengo dinero en okpay. Lo cambio a dólares. Y....
> ¿Que opción he de usar para transferir dinero a btc-e?
> Me estoy volviendo loco...
> Gracias por adelantado. .



No te apures, es muy fácil. Vas al panel de control de BTC-e.com apartado finance y en USD eliges deposit y ahí pones la cantidad que quieres ingresar eligiendo el método de okpay. Luego te llevará sólo y te calcula la comisión. Te refiere a tu cuenta de okpay y una vez confirmas todo el ingreso es instantaneo en BTC-e.com

Puedes probar primero los pasos iniciales para ir viendo como es aunque no hagas ingresos y te paras cuando vas a entrar en la cuenta de okpay.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Nov 2013)

Vigobay. Te debo otra..jeje

Joe.. que facil..
Entre ahí. Pero no me atreví a seguir. Y no acababa. .
Mil gracias. 
Un abrazo. .

PD: Que facil... y yo dejando de ganar un pico.. por que no me aclaraba..
Gracias. .. de verdad.. ya se pescar...jeje soy casi independiente. ..


----------



## albayalde (27 Nov 2013)

¿Hay que declarar la pasta que se tiene en la cuenta y la cuenta en la declaracion de la renta independientemente del saldo, o seria a partir de cierta cantidad de dinero?


----------



## vigobay (27 Nov 2013)

albayalde dijo:


> ¿Hay que declarar la pasta que se tiene en la cuenta y la cuenta en la declaracion de la renta independientemente del saldo, o seria a partir de cierta cantidad de dinero?



Entiendo que afectará esto que tu dices si tienes fondos en el extranjero ya sea en cuentas, un broker o de otro modo (okpay no es un banco) por valor de más de 50000 euros. (ya quisiera yo tener ese problema).

De todos modos este tipo de dudas tendrías que preguntarlas a un asesor fiscal por si acaso ienso:


----------



## albayalde (27 Nov 2013)

justamente me referia a eso a los fondos en el extrangero, al no ser de sobornos , corrupcion otras mierdas varias,supongo que si pueden empurarte,ya quisiera yo tambien tener los 50000 pero al paso que va subiendo esto quien sabe


----------



## pipiolin (28 Nov 2013)

Me acabo de abrir cuenta en BTC-e y OKpay, una vez me verifiquen ésta última, ¿cuál es la mejor manera de ingresar dinero desde mi cuenta bancaria en españa? ¿Qué es más rápido y barato¿ ¿Ingresarlo en OKpay o en BTC-e?. Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## vigobay (28 Nov 2013)

pipiolin dijo:


> Me acabo de abrir cuenta en BTC-e y OKpay, una vez me verifiquen ésta última, ¿cuál es la mejor manera de ingresar dinero desde mi cuenta bancaria en españa? ¿Qué es más rápido y barato¿ ¿Ingresarlo en OKpay o en BTC-e?. Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo.



Si vas a los métodos de ingreso, hay algunos sistemas que puedes usar sin estar veriificado como el que alguién te envíe saldo desde otra cuenta de okpay y tu arreglas con él la forma de pagarle. También creo que se puede ingresar bitcoins y litecoins directamente sin estar verificado y previamente las compras a alguien en España.

En otro caso te queda esperar a que estes verificado y el proceso a veces es más largo en función de sin envías toda la documentación que precisan y en alta resolución o no (además tienen una demanda de solicitudes muy grande). Una vez verificado tienes muchas opciones y desde España la opción de transferencia SEPA o Soforbanking me parecen las más seguras y rápidas.

Yo creo que te sería más rápido entrar vía bitcoins directamente en BTC-e.com o a través de un BTC-E CODE que te pueda hacer alguién con saldo en BTC-e.com. Luego las transferencias a okpay en estos momentos son a comisión 0%. Desde okpay a btc-e.com ya es otra cosa y depende de la divisa.


----------



## LiteCoineando (28 Nov 2013)

Condemor dijo:


> Al hacer la trasferencia para añadir fondos, ¿pongo la dirección del banco (la de alemania) o la dirección del beneficiario (la de las islas vírgenes)?
> 
> También he leido que la primera trasferencia te la retienen y tienes que escanear y mandarles el justificante, pero ¿si estás verificado también?




Yo tengo una cuenta VERIFICADA desde hace 2 semanas. Hace 32 horas hice mi primera transferencia SEPA desde un banco español y hoy me aparece en OKPAY como "RESERVADO" a la espera de "comprobación". Nadie me ha pedido ningún documento pero inmediatamente he abierto un ticket de asistencia enviando un JPG del justificante de transferencia.

He abierto el ticket de asistencia después de leer las FAQ de OKPAY y a iniciativa propia, nadie me ha enviado un mail pidiendo nada. No se, lo normal sería que automáticamente pidiesen dicho documento al llegarles la primera transferencia.

Ya os contaré lo que tardan en REverificar mi cuenta ienso:


----------



## trasgukoke (29 Nov 2013)

Vaya si tienen alguna teclas.....


----------



## pipiolin (29 Nov 2013)

vigobay dijo:


> Si vas a los métodos de ingreso, hay algunos sistemas que puedes usar sin estar veriificado como el que alguién te envíe saldo desde otra cuenta de okpay y tu arreglas con él la forma de pagarle. También creo que se puede ingresar bitcoins y litecoins directamente sin estar verificado y previamente las compras a alguien en España.
> 
> En otro caso te queda esperar a que estes verificado y el proceso a veces es más largo en función de sin envías toda la documentación que precisan y en alta resolución o no (además tienen una demanda de solicitudes muy grande). Una vez verificado tienes muchas opciones y desde España la opción de transferencia SEPA o Soforbanking me parecen las más seguras y rápidas.
> 
> Yo creo que te sería más rápido entrar vía bitcoins directamente en BTC-e.com o a través de un BTC-E CODE que te pueda hacer alguién con saldo en BTC-e.com. Luego las transferencias a okpay en estos momentos son a comisión 0%. Desde okpay a btc-e.com ya es otra cosa y depende de la divisa.




Muchísimas gracias, mejor explicado imposible. Creo que seré un poco más paciente y esperaré a la verificación. 

Por cierto, como dice mi nick soy un pipiolín en estas cosas, ¿crees que merece la pena comprar en BTC-e y vender en bitstamp por la diferencia de precios? ¿ o con comisiones y demás es mejor mantener simplemente okpay y BTC-e?

¿Y es normal que en BTC-e tarden en enviarte el email de confirmación de tu cuenta? ¿Podría operar sin tener mi correo confirmado? Me registré ayer como dije y sigue sin llegar, he mandado un ticket a soporte a ver.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## BigBrother (30 Nov 2013)

Una pregunta, quiero verificar mi zona de residencia, pero he leído que sólo aceptan documentos en inglés. ::
Resido en Alemania. Les he enviado un documento en alemán. Yo paso de hacer una puñetera traducción jurada.


----------



## vigobay (30 Nov 2013)

pipiolin dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, mejor explicado imposible. Creo que seré un poco más paciente y esperaré a la verificación.
> 
> Por cierto, como dice mi nick soy un pipiolín en estas cosas, ¿crees que merece la pena comprar en BTC-e y vender en bitstamp por la diferencia de precios? ¿ o con comisiones y demás es mejor mantener simplemente okpay y BTC-e?
> 
> ...



Lo que propones de comprar en BTC-e.com y vender en Bitstamp merece la pena siempre que el dinero que tienes en Bitstamp lo saques de nuevo a tu cuenta bancaria porque sino a la hora de recomprar Bitcoins normalmente el precio también será mayor y quedarás lo comido por lo servido.

Lo de BTC-e.com no sé como están funcionando las verificaciones ultimamente. Quizás algún forero que se haya dado de alta hace poco te pueda decir.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 07:31 ----------




BigBrother dijo:


> Una pregunta, quiero verificar mi zona de residencia, pero he leído que sólo aceptan documentos en inglés. ::
> Resido en Alemania. Les he enviado un documento en alemán. Yo paso de hacer una puñetera traducción jurada.



Puedes intentarlo porque los de España creo que ninguno hemos mandado traducción jurada y nos ha valido. Yo pienso que está más bien hecho para idiomas latinos porque lo que no quieren es que se lo manden en árabe o en chino sin traducir. Desde luego si los documentos españoles valen, el sentido común dice que de Alemania posiblemente también, pero no te puedo decir seguro.


----------



## LiteCoineando (30 Nov 2013)

BigBrother dijo:


> Una pregunta, quiero verificar mi zona de residencia, pero he leído que sólo aceptan documentos en inglés. ::
> Resido en Alemania. Les he enviado un documento en alemán. Yo paso de hacer una puñetera traducción jurada.



Por lo que yo tengo entendido (y es habitual en otros traders), no se refieren al idioma sino a los caracteres, en mi caso he comprobado que aceptan el castellano, el catalán, el ingles y el francés. Supongo que no aceptan los que son tipo cirílico, árabe, etc.


----------



## vigobay (30 Nov 2013)

Por razones profesionales y personales positivas, apenas podré entrar en el foro y por eso quiero avisaros que si realizáis preguntas, probablemente no pueda responderlas hasta que pase bastante tiempo. Si alguien coge el relevo perfecto y sino dejaré caer el hilo hasta que pueda volver a retomarlo. Probablemente tampoco tenga tiempo de contestar mensajes privados.

Gracias a todos los que habéis colaborado en difundir este sistema tan interesante de monedero eletrónico! 

*12-12-2013* Cierro el hilo porque falta de tiempo por razones profesionales no puedo estar al tanto de actualizar y conocer los cambios que van sucediendo, así que no me parece adecuado mantener un hilo abierto sino puedo asegurar que la información sea correcta. Por favor, si otro forero quiere abrir otro hilo se lo agradeceré


----------



## pipiolin (6 Dic 2013)

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, me acaban de confirmar la cuenta en okpay, cuando voy hacer la transferencia sepa, me pide el BIC, pero en la factura que se me abre en okpay para coger los datos, no veo por ningún lado este BIC, lo más parecido es SWIFT, pero antes de liarla....


----------



## trasgukoke (7 Dic 2013)

pipiolin dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, me acaban de confirmar la cuenta en okpay, cuando voy hacer la transferencia sepa, me pide el BIC, pero en la factura que se me abre en okpay para coger los datos, no veo por ningún lado este BIC, lo más parecido es SWIFT, pero antes de liarla....



Has elegido transferencia extranjero?


----------



## zyro (7 Dic 2013)

pipiolin dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, me acaban de confirmar la cuenta en okpay, cuando voy hacer la transferencia sepa, me pide el BIC, pero en la factura que se me abre en okpay para coger los datos, no veo por ningún lado este BIC, lo más parecido es SWIFT, pero antes de liarla....



Precisamente en el hilo oficial de Bitcoin preguntaron esto y ambos códigos son la misma cosa.
Bankia tiene una página para calcualrlo en funcion del numero de cuenta:

Código IBAN - Utilidades - Comercio Exterior - Bankia Empresas


----------



## MrGambino (7 Dic 2013)

Alguien sabe a que cotizacion toma mis dolares Okpay con respecto al peso argentino cuando se retiran fondos? cotizacion oficial $6.2 o blue de $9.6 aprox. ?
Es practico para operar con bitstamp? con btc-e funciona de maravilla


----------

